# It's official: my new assistant!



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja ia almost 1 year old and doing fabulous. Today I took her with me as my demo dog for two private training sessions for the very first time.
One was a young Border Collie who had some issues with the grandkids but was fine actually. After the official part, Deja and that pup played their hearts out. That worked well for the next and more serious job; dealing with a dog reactive dog. She didn't blink an eye and was working with me in the presence (safe, comfy distance) of a dog reactive dog that finally decided that all his antics were fruitless.
Yeah Deja, awesome girl!!! :wub:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like Deja brings some "calm" to the gathering....you must be thrilled to have such an even keeled pooch.

SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Sounds like Deja brings some "calm" to the gathering....you must be thrilled to have such an even keeled pooch.
> 
> SuperG


Yep, one of the most awesome dogs I have ever had. After two months of "having her" I know she will be/ already is a heart dog.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Good job!  My older dogs often find themselves as helpers for dog reactive dogs. They're both good at being calm and neutral, neither the kind of dog to push for a fight or freak out about a new dogs. Dogs they know is another story, though even then, I can reel them in. 

Always fun when your dog goes above and beyond what you hoped they would!


----------

